# Newcastle show



## brewn00b (4/2/15)

Anyone have details for the Newcastle show comp for 2015?


----------



## asis (5/2/15)

Yep its on real soon 

View attachment Newcastle Show 2015 Brewers Championship.pdf


----------



## Dae Tripper (9/2/15)

Thanks


----------



## Weizguy (9/2/15)

Yeah, thanks for the reminder.
I didn't have time to enter anything in the last State comp, iirc, but I have a couple on tap that should go OK in bottles.
Wish me luck.


----------



## Dae Tripper (10/2/15)

Will a PET tallie be sufficient for entry? I don't think the are 750ml


----------



## Brewman_ (10/2/15)

looking forward to it.

Happy to be a drop off point.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Moad (10/2/15)

Might make this my first comp entry. I have a stout I'm quite happy with that I think is worth putting in. Also a Belgian golden strong. Tough to part with both but some feedback would be great.

Steve how would I get them to you? Maybe charlestown would be easier


----------



## Brewman_ (10/2/15)

Moad said:


> Steve how would I get them to you? Maybe charlestown would be easier


Hey Moad,
I believe Charlestown are a drop off point too.

Check the HUB site to be sure but they mentioned they were open for that if suits you better.

Good luck!

Cheers Steve.


----------



## Jazzman (17/2/15)

Is it worth my while as a newbie brewer going along?
Will I be able to sample stuff?
Regards
Brad


----------



## Moad (17/2/15)

Missed the bloody cutoff. Will have to get the hub dudes to critique my beer Friday. Thanks anyway Steve


----------



## Dae Tripper (23/2/15)

So I am just guessing that we have to wait 10days 11hrs and 22min for the results?


----------



## plunderer (24/2/15)

Judging was on 20th Feb. Hope to have results released this afternoon, depending on show requirements.


----------



## Dae Tripper (24/2/15)

Thanks Plunderer. I can hardly wait to see how I did.


----------



## Weizguy (24/2/15)

Pretty sure that the club had a photo opportunity at the Newcastle Showgrounds today with the winners and club members who can attend.

There is probably a newspaper article pending.


----------



## Bribie G (24/2/15)

I'll keep an eye open for next year's, if Allah spares me. Good to have a comp popping up "out of season".


----------



## brewn00b (27/2/15)

Results are on the hub Facebook page.


----------



## gezzanet (27/2/15)

Anywhere else? I'm not on facebook


----------



## warra48 (27/2/15)




----------



## Dae Tripper (27/2/15)

Thanks champ


----------



## Dae Tripper (27/2/15)

What about tasting notes?


----------



## warra48 (27/2/15)

Dae Tripper said:


> What about tasting notes?


I have no idea. I was not at the judging. Presumably they'll be mailed out shortly to all entrants.


----------



## Coalminer (27/2/15)

WhoooHooo!!


----------



## Dazzbrew (27/2/15)

Coalminer said:


> WhoooHooo!!


X 2 

[email protected]#& yeah!


----------



## Dazzbrew (27/2/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Pretty sure that the club had a photo opportunity at the Newcastle Showgrounds today with the winners and club members who can attend.
> 
> There is probably a newspaper article pending.


I hope this wasnt true Les because no one told me if so.


----------



## brewn00b (28/2/15)

Pretty stoked with 2nd in the ales... Just got to try remember which pale ale it was. Hopefully there are showgirl style sashes for place getters.


----------



## Coalminer (8/3/15)

Any feedback from this?…....tasting notes ,...awards?


----------



## brewn00b (8/3/15)

There was a display at the show over the weekend with some certificates and ribbons there. I'm guessing stuff will get posted out afterwards.


----------



## Coalminer (9/3/15)

OK Thanks for that brewn00b


----------



## Dazzbrew (9/3/15)

Hey brewn00b, sorry mate I pipped you by one point. Apparently the feedback was posted just the other day so we should have something soon.


----------



## brewn00b (10/3/15)

Got my feedback in the post today.


----------



## Dae Tripper (10/3/15)

Me too. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

